# haunted booth



## spookineer

Wow, what a great idea! The only thing I can suggest is to check out posts here, peoples home pages, or Sinisterspace. Also check out the monsterlist for ideas. http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## supastarsadie

Thanks!! I talked to my friends and they say its too short of notice, but I will definitely be doing it next year! And thanks for the link, its really great!!


----------



## Muffy

If they allow pictures....it would be great to see what they all did!!


Mistress Muffy


----------



## bladimz

Yeah.... i'd like to see pictures, also!

billy


----------

